# UTF-8 :)))

## [clu]

Казалось бы сколько можно - вроде и док хватает и обсосано по сто раз.. ан нет  :Smile: )) 

вобщем 

```

clu@mako ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locales 

LANG=ru_RU.utf8

clu@mako ~ $ 

clu@mako ~ $ cat /etc/rc.conf 

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

UNICODE="yes"

CLOCK="local"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

XSESSION="fluxbox"

clu@mako ~ $ 

clu@mako ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="-u ru4"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="koi8-r"

clu@mako ~ $ 

clu@mako ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont

CONSOLEFONT="ter-c16f"

clu@mako ~ $ 

clu@mako ~ $ locale

LANG=ru_RU.utf8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_ALL=

clu@mako ~ $ locale -a

C

de_DE

de_DE@euro

en_HK

en_PH

en_US

en_US.utf8

es_MX

fa_IR

fr_FR

fr_FR@euro

it_IT

ja_JP

ja_JP.eucjp

ja_JP.utf8

POSIX

ru_RU

ru_RU.koi8r

ru_RU.utf8

clu@mako ~ $ cat /etc/locales.build 

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP.EUC-JP/EUC-JP

ja_JP.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP/EUC-JP

en_HK/ISO-8859-1

en_PH/ISO-8859-1

de_DE/ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

es_MX/ISO-8859-1

fa_IR/UTF-8

fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

it_IT/ISO-8859-1

ru_RU.UTF-8/UTF-8

ru_RU.KOI8-R/KOI8-R

clu@mako ~ $ 

mako clu # emerge -vp bash glibc baselayout slang mc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-3.0-r12  -bashlogger -build +nls 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5  -build -debug -erandom -hardened (-multilib) +nls +nptl -nptlonly -pic -userlocales* 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4  -bootstrap -build -static +unicode 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/slang-1.4.9-r2  -cjk +unicode 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.0-r14  -7zip +X +gpm +ncurses* +nls +pam +samba +slang +unicode 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

mako clu # 

```

вместо unicode_start используется скрипт

```

clu@mako ~ $ cat /etc/init.d/unicode 

#!/sbin/runscript

conf=/etc/env.d/02locales

# Using devfs?

if [ -e /dev/.devfsd ] || [ -e /dev/.udev -a -d /dev/vc ]; then

  device=/dev/vc/

else

  device=/dev/tty

fi

depend() {

        need localmount

        after keymaps

        before consolefont

}

checkconfig() {

  if [ -r ${conf} ]; then

          . ${conf}

          encoding=

          [ -n "${LC_ALL}" ]      && encoding=${LC_ALL#*.}   && return 0

          [ -n "${LC_MESSAGES}" ] && encoding=${LC_MESSAGES#*. } && 

return 0

          [ -n "${LANG}" ]        && encoding=${LANG#*.}   && return 0

  fi

  eend 1 "Locale is not configured, Please fix ${conf}"

  return 1

}

start() {

        ebegin "setting consoles to UTF-8"

        checkconfig

        if [ "${encoding}" = "UTF-8" -o "${encoding}" = "utf8" ]; then

                dumpkeys | loadkeys --unicode

                for ((i=1; i <= "${RC_TTY_NUMBER}"; i++)); do

                        echo -ne "\033%G" > ${device}${i}

                done

                eend 0

        else

                eend 1 "UTF-8 is not required"

        fi

}

clu@mako ~ $ 

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

зы glibc собирался с USE="userlocales" emerge glibc

в итоге в консоли руский видно, но вводить данные я не могу - кракозябры.

диалоги псевдографики в mc розятнуты по диагонли и вводить данные тамя тоже не могу.

xterm вообще ноль %\

и смех и грех вообщем  :Sad: (Last edited by [clu] on Mon Jul 25, 2005 2:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Данные о системе в студию.

----------

## [clu]

ставилось с 2005.0

mako bin # uname -r

 2.6.11-gentoo-r3

какие именно данные ?  :Smile: ))

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Обнови baselayout и скрипт можешь не использовать. Все работает из коробки http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

----------

## [clu]

 *VVM256 wrote:*   

> Обнови baselayout и скрипт можешь не использовать. Все работает из коробки http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

 

Я по этому гайд и делал 

 *Quote:*   

> В случае baselayout версии 1.11.9 и старше

 

у меня  sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4. вроде-бы должно хватить  :Wink:  и из коробки - вводимые символы кракозябра. 

з.ы. кстати, чему должна равнятся пременная LESSCHARSET и где она находится ?

----------

## ak74

Попробуйте добавить в rc.conf

UTF-8="yes" # Не уверен, что это нужно, но у меня стояло.

в consolefont заменить

CONSOLEFONT="ter-c16f" 

на

CONSOLEFONT="ter-k16f"

И локаль правильно писать не ru_RU.utf8 а ru_RU.UTF-8

Т.е. в /etc/env.d/02locales надо

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

----------

## [clu]

Люди простите пожалуйста за потраченное время - втыкнул etc-update сделать  :Neutral:  >)

----------

## RaiderOnLine

 *[clu] wrote:*   

> Люди простите пожалуйста за потраченное время - втыкнул etc-update сделать  >)

 

OMFG!! LMAO! WOWLESSS  :Very Happy: 

lol

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *[clu] wrote:*   

> Люди простите пожалуйста за потраченное время - втыкнул etc-update сделать  >)

 

А между прочим, пока я не исправил у себя в /etc/env.d/02locale LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8 много было разных глюков. Тут в тредах причину объясняли. Чарсет при указании локали (установке переменной окружения LANG _только_ прописными!)

----------

## devil_ua

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  *[clu] wrote:*   Люди простите пожалуйста за потраченное время - втыкнул etc-update сделать  >) 
> 
> А между прочим, пока я не исправил у себя в /etc/env.d/02locale LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8 много было разных глюков. Тут в тредах причину объясняли. Чарсет при указании локали (установке переменной окружения LANG _только_ прописными!)

 

Кроме того LC_ALL="" должно быть!

----------

